# Machete Kills: Exklusiv - Die ersten 4 Minuten des Films



## FlorianStangl (20. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Machete Kills: Exklusiv - Die ersten 4 Minuten des Films* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Machete Kills: Exklusiv - Die ersten 4 Minuten des Films


----------



## Apogee1 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich möchte eigentlich nur alle bitten, Abstand von diesem Streifen zu nehmen.
Die gründe hierfür sind: Eine ohnehin flache Story-line und auch "Schauspieler",
wobei wir gleich beim Thema sind.
Danny Trejo´s Leben hatte sicher nicht den besten Start, aber meiner meinung nach 
hat´s der Mann einfach übertrieben.
Da ist die Geschichte, bei der Er verhaftet wurde, als er einem Cop Zucker anstatt Drogen anzudrehen (Er wollte die Cops aufdecken) ja noch "verständlich".
Als er dann aber im Knast beim Kartenspielen mit anderen an einem Tisch saß, und ein Mann dort getötet wurde, weigerte sich Trejo die Karten liegen zu lassen, "weil er ein gutes Blatt" hatte.Er wischte die Leiche mit einer Bewegung vom Tisch & verlangte von den Anwesenden das Spiel zu Ende zu bringen.
Für mich ist  Danny Trejo unten durch & ein gieriges A******** dazu .


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2014)

Apogee1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich nur alle bitten, Abstand von diesem Streifen zu nehmen.
> Die gründe hierfür sind: Eine ohnehin flache Story-line und auch "Schauspieler",
> wobei wir gleich beim Thema sind.
> Danny Trejo´s Leben hatte sicher nicht den besten Start, aber meiner meinung nach
> ...


 Was haben denn Räuberpistolen über das private Leben eines Schauspielers damit zu tun, ob einem der Film gefällt oder nicht? ^^    

Ich und meine Kumpels fanden den Film sehr unterhaltsam - man darf ihn natürlich nicht ernst nehmen, er ist eine Homage und gleichzeitig Persiflage an die alten 80er-Jahre Action-Billig-Schinken mit überzogenen Charakteren und absichtlich hahnebüchener Story. Genau das richtige für nen Männer-Filmeabend mit nem Sixpack Bier (pro Mann versteht sich  )


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn er im Stile von Machete 1 gemacht ist, gibts doch nichts zu meckern. An dem Film herumzumeckern ist doch genauso großer Blödsinn, als würde man bei einem der The Expendables-Filme den fehlenden Realismus bemängeln.


----------



## Apogee1 (20. Mai 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was haben denn Räuberpistolen über das private Leben eines Schauspielers damit zu tun, ob einem der Film gefällt oder nicht? ^^
> 
> Ich und meine Kumpels fanden den Film sehr unterhaltsam - man darf ihn natürlich nicht ernst nehmen, er ist eine Homage und gleichzeitig Persiflage an die alten 80er-Jahre Action-Billig-Schinken mit überzogenen Charakteren und absichtlich hahnebüchener Story. Genau das richtige für nen Männer-Filmeabend mit nem Sixpack Bier (pro Mann versteht sich  )



Jaaa. genau, was interessiert es mich, dass Danny Trejo in wirklichkeit ein total kaltes A****** ist, oder was Er mit dem Geld aus den Einnahmen (Gage) macht....
Ich nehme sowas SEHR ernst.
Meine empfehlung bleibt stehen, tut Euch den Abfall nicht an.

Edit: @der Michel Du kommst jetzt auf Igno, behalte dein blödes gewäsch für dich.

Was so eine "Werbung" überhaupt auf einer Seite zu suchen hat, die auch Minderjährige nutzen um sich über Spiele zu informieren, und dann auch noch mit "Trailer", bleibt mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Onlinestate (20. Mai 2014)

Apogee1 schrieb:


> Jaaa. genau, was interessiert es mich, dass Danny Trejo in wirklichkeit ein total kaltes A****** ist, oder was Er mit dem Geld aus den Einnahmen (Gage) macht....
> Ich nehme sowas SEHR ernst.
> Meine empfehlung bleibt stehen, tut Euch den Abfall nicht an.
> 
> Edit: @der Michel Du kommst jetzt auf Igno, behalte deine blödes gewäsch für dich.


 Hast du eigentlich irgendwelche Belege für deine Anschuldigungen? Würde mich ja schon mal interessieren, weil dazu nichts finde. Klar, er war mehrmals im Knast wegen Raub- und Drogendelikten, aber sonst finde ich nichts zu dem Thema. Mir ist sowas zumindest nicht vollkommen egal, aber für deine Aussagen finde ich absolut keinerlei Hinweis. Habe auch noch nie so etwas gehört. Trotzdem muss man die private und professionelle Laufbahn trennen. Ich finde Tom Cruise auch scheiße, aber deswegen ziehe ich doch nicht über seine Filme her.

Zu dem Film. Ich fand ihn ganz lustig. Kommt nicht an den ersten Teil ran, aber trotzdem witzig. Der Trailer am Anfang erinnert ja schon an Far Cry - Blood Dragon und dann haben die das ja auch wirklich veröffentlicht.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Mai 2014)

Apogee1 schrieb:


> Jaaa. genau, was interessiert es mich, dass Danny Trejo in wirklichkeit ein total kaltes A****** ist, oder was Er mit dem Geld aus den Einnahmen (Gage) macht....
> Ich nehme sowas SEHR ernst.
> Meine empfehlung bleibt stehen, tut Euch den Abfall nicht an.
> 
> ...



Tja ist schon Scheiße, wenn man das Privatleben eines Schauspielers nicht vom Film trennen kann oder will. Ein Tom Cruise seine Einstellung (Top 3 von Scientology) gefällt mir auch nicht. Trotzdem schaue ich mir gern Filme wie Top Gun, Oblivion oder auch mal die Mission Impossible-Filme an. Gleiches gilt auch für andere Darsteller wie John Travolta (Face off, Operation Broken Arrow). Weil ich eben das Privatleben eines Schauspielers nicht in die Filme einbringe sondern davon separiere.


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2014)

Apogee1 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eigentlich nur alle bitten, Abstand von diesem Streifen zu nehmen.
> Die gründe hierfür sind: Eine ohnehin flache Story-line und auch "Schauspieler",
> wobei wir gleich beim Thema sind.
> 
> ...


a) "Schauspieler" zeichnet das Talent aus, eine Rolle glaubhaft zu verkörpern. Das hat DT in diversen Filmen bewiesen, also ist er ein "Schauspieler", auch ohne professionelle Schauspielausbildung.

b) Gibt es für diese Story einen Nachweis? ist das vielleicht nur eine Szene aus einem Film mit DT oder einfach erfunden?

c) DT ist im Gefängnis. Der Mörder also auch. Das Opfer ist tot. Warum sollte man mit dem Spiel aufhören, wenn der Mörder nicht noch andere bedroht?

d) Das ist fast 30 Jahre her. Eine Zeit, in der Menschen sich durchaus komplett verändern können.

e) Dieser Vorfall betrifft die *Vergangenheit *von DT. Andere "Schauspieler" hingegen sind zB *aktuell *Scientology Mitglieder (Tom Cruise, Will Smith, John Travolta ...) und somit fließt letztendlich ein Teil deines Eintrittsgeldes/Kaufpreises in eine Organisation, die *jetzt *Menschen ausbeutet und gehirnwäscht.

f) Du hast jetzt von "Machete ..." nicht wirklich eine tiefgründige Story erwartet, die dich noch tagelang beschäftigt ... oder?


----------



## Worrel (21. Mai 2014)

Apogee1 schrieb:


> Jaaa. genau, was interessiert es mich, dass Danny Trejo in wirklichkeit ein total kaltes A****** ist, oder was Er mit dem Geld aus den Einnahmen (Gage) macht....


Was macht er denn mit seinen Einnahmen?

In die Vergangenheit schicken, damit er noch mehr auf das "gute Blatt" setzen kann? 



> Edit: @der Michel Du kommst jetzt auf Igno, behalte dein blödes gewäsch für dich.


 Dafuq? Wenn du für sowas schon deine Ignore Liste bemühst, solltest du dir ein "ignore" Script schreiben, das könnte dir viel Arbeit sparen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Mai 2014)

Machete nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst und Mel Gibson als Gegenspieler ist einfach grandios.

Die von dir erzählte Geschichte klingt irgendwie zu sehr nach 'urban legend'. Selbst in Mexiko würden Beamte die anwesenden Personen *ASAP *wegsperren und aufräumen. 

Ich schließe mich den anderen Usern hier an: deine Geschichte ist absolut unglaubwürdig und selbst wenn sie wahr sein sollte, ist das ganze Jahre her. Es gibt genug andere Schauspieler, die durch echten Drogenkonsum / Besitz im Knast waren und trotzdem heute wiederum erfolgreich sind.

Übrigens, niemand gibt coolere Einzeiler ab als Machete ... "Machete don't text!" *böser Blick*


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich den anderen Usern hier an: deine Geschichte ist absolut unglaubwürdig und selbst wenn sie wahr sein sollte, ist das ganze Jahre her. Es gibt genug andere Schauspieler, die durch echten Drogenkonsum / Besitz im Knast waren und trotzdem heute wiederum erfolgreich sind.



Ehrlich gesagt hat - wenn man die eher gegenwärtigen "Taten" anschaut - Mel Gibson das viel viel größere Arschloch aufblitzen lassen... da müsste man an sicher sogar eher wegen DEM den Film boykottieren...   

Es gibt halt bei vielen Leuten immer mal Schauspieler, die einem einfach völlig unsympathisch sind, so dass man deren Filme so gut wie nie mag. Bei einem Kumpel von mir isses zB Nicolas Cage. Der stöhnt immer genervt, wenn bei nem DVD-Abend ein Cage-Film angekündigt wird...  ich selber blende private Dinge eines Beteiligten komplett aus. Selbst wenn ein Kinder"schänder" (Polanski) mit gleich 2-3 Scientology-Stars und einem unkontrollierten sexistischen Alkoholiker (Charlie Sheen) einen Film drehen würde: wenn der Film gut ist, unterhält er mich, und wenn nicht, dann eben nicht - egal was die Beteiligten irgendwann mal gemacht haben, was für nen Charakter sie haben oder wofür sie ihre Gelder verwenden.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Mai 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die von dir erzählte Geschichte klingt irgendwie zu sehr nach 'urban legend'. Selbst in Mexiko würden Beamte die anwesenden Personen *ASAP *wegsperren und aufräumen.
> 
> Ich schließe mich den anderen Usern hier an: deine Geschichte ist absolut unglaubwürdig und selbst wenn sie wahr sein sollte,


 
... fällt mir dazu nur ein Wort ein: Oscar-reif! 

Hab erst gestern wieder einen Film mit Trejo gesehen (Bad Ass). Ich mag den grimmigen, alten, vernarbten Mann als Schauspieler.^^


----------

